# Most Interesting Places you have Done Drywall work in



## proficient Mudder (Aug 28, 2010)

I know there are some interesting and crazy places that I have been over the years. but one that really suprised me was when I was asked to finish a very elaborate office project inside a huge cave. I thought they were joking when they asked, but once I found that it was Goverment owned than it really didn't suprise me. It was a pain to deal with the security procedures, but it was very cool to do and now is actually open to the public to visit.

Share where you have been,
Bill


----------



## Arey85 (Jan 2, 2010)

I worked on a 400 year old farm house owned by a wealthy tobacco farming family. Their family name is a legacy in the town. Anyway me and my partner were rocking and taping the crawl space in the basement. (this is not the interesting part as im sure you all know what its like to be fire taping where the ceilings are 11 inches) but it was a huge crawl space and not much light. i was crawling around a corner to grab something and my hand sunk into the dirt. This was weird because it was a concrete floor and im thinking "why is there dirt here?" well we ended up finding an old tombstone and brought it out into the basement to show the builder. A few days went by and i asked him what happened to the stone. it turns out that the lady who the stone belonged to was a great great aunt of the owner of the house. And apparently his family never knew where she was buried. Well now they know. And im glad that i was just finishing up down in the crawl space when i found it, because i probably wouldn't have gone back down there after.


----------



## PrairrieDogExpress (Jan 29, 2010)

I went to Siberia for 4 months to tape offices in a Gold mill they were developing. Needed special visas and military clearance. Flown in and out on WW2 russian choppers. Never thought taping would take me anywhere like that.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

strip joint,need I say more
proud to say that job took for ever,it was their change rooms


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I nearly got to antartica for a winter to tape and paint an accomidation block and some labs, but 7 months locked in the dark didnt turn me on much, one month maybe but 7 would have been a bit much and the money was crap, would have got to hang out with some yanks at McMurdo base though???? Maybe another reason not to go 

I do like the sound of the strip club though 2buck, good man for dragging that job out. :thumbsup:


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

PrairrieDogExpress said:


> I went to Siberia for 4 months to tape offices in a Gold mill they were developing. Needed special visas and military clearance. Flown in and out on WW2 russian choppers. Never thought taping would take me anywhere like that.


What a coincidence, I also worked at a Gold/Silver Mine in the Russian Arctic Circle. 200,000bdft to tape. Flew over the from Alaska to Russia, sometimes did a complete round the world flight if weather was bad. 

My list of covered area:

- Chukotka Autonomous Okrug, Russian Federation
- South Island, New Zealand
- Northern Manitoba, Canada
- Southern Manitoba, Canada
- North-west Ontario, Canada
- South-eastern BC, Canada

4 years, 3 countries, 3 continents, 2 hemispheres. 

I'm not the 'World Wide Taper' for nothing.
Did you know in the southern hemisphere their mud spins the other way when mixing? :yes:

Current project: Red Mountain Ski Resort Lodge.
you might catch a glimpse of me on the real-time webcam they have setup online for people to view building progress.
http://www.redresort.com/mountain/cams/?c=redbase

It's very nice to work 4 minutes from home for once. Light a smoke at the front door, still burning when i get to the job. Nice.


----------



## Scott_w (Jun 16, 2010)

McDusty, was it you I bought the angle head from? Looks like the same project.

scott


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

yup, that would be me if it was the Northstar. satisfied with purchase?


----------



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

I did a Job in Great Barrington Mass. Its the town that Arlo Guthrie's song Alices Restaurant is from. I worked on one of the house in the movies. 

Two weeks ago I worked at Columbia HS. 
Elizabeth Shue
Jayz
Laurn Hill
and Wyclef Jean 
all went there.


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Worked at Ken Burns---film---civil war;baseball;jazz;brooklyn bridge; among some of his work


----------



## Scott_w (Jun 16, 2010)

McDusty said:


> yup, that would be me if it was the Northstar. satisfied with purchase?


Yes it looks like new!:thumbup: I just cant get it to run right. It keeps scraping on the outside edge tearing the drywall paper. See my other thread on using automatic taping tools.

thanks...scott


----------



## PrairrieDogExpress (Jan 29, 2010)

I'v had the same problem with my new tape tech head. Going back to can am flushers. cheap 3" easyroller for sale!


----------

